# Vox arrasa en Guipúzcoa.



## iases (31 May 2022)

De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso


----------



## maromo (31 May 2022)

Y esto que te dice???


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2022)

Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Y esto que te dice???



No es tan malo como parece, si tenemos en cuenta el margen de error vox podría sacar hasta un 0,2% .......... Aunque también podría sacar 0%


----------



## maromo (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> No es tan malo como parece, si tenemos en cuenta el margen de error vox podría sacar hasta un 0,2% .......... Aunque también podría sacar 0%



Si vale, muy bonito. Pero que conclusión sacas de ese resultado?


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Y esto que te dice???



Que en el “democrático” país vasco sigue habiendo miedo a “retratarse”. Después el resultado de las elecciones les da muchos más votos de los que anuncian las encuestas. En Cataluña pasa algo similar, aunque ahora un poco menos.


----------



## maromo (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que en el “democrático” país vasco sigue habiendo miedo a “retratarse”. Después el resultado de las elecciones les da muchos más votos de los que anuncian las encuestas. En Cataluña pasa algo similar, aunque ahora un poco menos.



Es por ver si el OP viene a dar lecciones de algo en una región que ha hecho emigrar a una gran masa de gente que no pensaba como los que gobernaban bajo pena de disparo en la nuca y una región donde se respira en los pueblos un miedo a opinar como en la antigua unión sovietica.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (31 May 2022)

Si arrasan alli seria mala señal, tierra de moros, etarras y rojos de mierda, ni pagando follais los gudaris.


----------



## Futilvago (31 May 2022)

El OP es provacunas. Lo tiene todo.


----------



## BigJoe (31 May 2022)

Vox no tiene representación en una minúscula provincia que es un grano en la arena que es España, ok, disfruta de tu victoria hamijo


----------



## LionelHutz (31 May 2022)

los negros, como endongo.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que en el “democrático” país vasco sigue habiendo miedo a “retratarse”. Después el resultado de las elecciones les da muchos más votos de los que anuncian las encuestas. En Cataluña pasa algo similar, aunque ahora un poco menos.



Seguro que ganan.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Vox no tiene representación en una minúscula provincia que es un grano en la arena que es España, ok, disfruta de tu victoria hamijo



Bueno, 800.000 habitantes , unos de los niveles de desarrollo y PIB más altos..... Y la " noticia" no es que no tengan representación es que les va a votar un ,0,1% .


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2022)

Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.


----------



## Von Rudel (31 May 2022)

Es verdad, el PNV es el Vox del país vasco.


----------



## Futilvago (31 May 2022)

El PV es un erial intelectual, no hay prácticamente oposición al pensamiento dominante. Van de rebeldes y son los mas ovejunos de toda España. Todas las mierdas progres triunfan allí antes que en el resto del país. Y los peores siempre han sido los maketos.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Es por ver si el OP viene a dar lecciones de algo en una región que ha hecho emigrar a una gran masa de gente que no pensaba como los que gobernaban bajo pena de disparo en la nuca y una región donde se respira en los pueblos un miedo a opinar como en la antigua unión sovietica.



Se te ve bien informado y nada manipulado


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2022)

Dónde hay desarrollo PIB alto, cultura, industria y formación, vox no existe.


----------



## ahondador (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso




Tranquilo, haciendo acopio de doritos para cuando estalle alli la guerra civil entre batasunos y racistas del pnv


----------



## ArmiArma (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



*Para empezar, arrasar, lo que se dice arrasar, en el País Vasco ya dudo que ninguno. *
Y vista la actitud de los gipuzkoanos con la plandemia, que eso hay que reconocer SÍ O SÍ, son los únicos que socialmente se movilizaron algo, más el histórico inivel de abstención en las úlitmas elecciones, *que ni la mitad fué a votar en las últimas en ciudades como Bilbao, Vitoria, etc, para ARRASAR en el País Vasco, lo van a tener ya bastante difícil.*



A lo mejor en los próximos años irán saliendo alternativas con otros enfoques ciudadanos , de gestión, etc, pero si en alguna comunidad ya va quedando claro que a la partitocracia y sus retóricas de toda la vida, les vas a ir dando un poco por el culo, esa ha sido el País Vasco.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tranquilo, haciendo acopio de doritos para cuando estalle alli la guerra civil entre batasunos y racistas del pnv



Compra muchos


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



¿ En Vizcaya ya se reza mirando a la Meca? Y lo más importante, ¿en jerga peneuvista sabina?


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> *Para empezar, arrasar, lo que se dice arrasar, en el País Vasco ya dudo que ninguno. *
> Y vista la actitud de los gipuzkoanos con la plandemia, que eso hay que reconocer SÍ O SÍ, son los únicos que socialmente se movilizaron algo, más el histórico inivel de abstención en las úlitmas elecciones, *que ni la mitad fué a votar en las últimas en ciudades como Bilbao, Vitoria, etc, para ARRASAR en el País Vasco, lo van a tener ya bastante difícil.*
> 
> 
> ...



Te imaginas los títulos en este foro si vox saca un 40% del voto ??? Lo de arrasar lo puedes poner en ese contexto


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Analizando el gráfico el partido ganador es del fundador racista Arana, el segundo de terroristas tiranucas y el tercero de una banda de asaltantes de caminos. 

Confirma que el primer mundo no ha llegado a "Euskadi " ni al antiguo señorio de Vizcaya. 

¿Te felicito?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (31 May 2022)

Guipúzcoa en el 36 era la provincia más conservadora y "facha" de España, más que cualquiera de Castilla.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿ En Vizcaya ya se reza mirando a la Meca? Y lo más importante, ¿en jerga peneuvista sabina?



No, en Bizkaia cantan el cara al sol todas las mañanas en multitud y están haciendo una colecta para comprarle a Abascal una chaqueta de su talla. También tenían pensado matricular a olona a un gimnasio y a Espinosa en un parvulario.


----------



## BigJoe (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Bueno, 800.000 habitantes , unos de los niveles de desarrollo y PIB más altos..... Y la " noticia" no es que no tengan representación es que les va a votar un ,0,1% .



726.033 según el INE Población por provincias y sexo.(2852)

Es decir, que Giputxiland en su conjunto es el 1,54% de España, y en base a ese 1,5 por ciento montas tu película


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Y esto que te dice???



Que no quieren que se les acabe el chiringuito de esquilmar al resto de Españoles....


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Que no quieren que se les acabe el chiringuito de esquilmar al resto de Españoles....



O al reves


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Bueno, 800.000 habitantes , unos de los niveles de desarrollo y PIB más altos..... Y la " noticia" no es que no tengan representación es que les va a votar un ,0,1% .



Robando al resto de España es facil y te lo dice un vizcaino


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



para ello primero necesitais un partido nacionalista, con el que poder chantagear al gobierno central, cuando consigais prebendas no querreis perderlas.


----------



## Sanchijuela (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Dónde hay desarrollo PIB alto, cultura, industria y formación, vox no existe.



De tu afirmación se colige que en la Andalucía del PSOE bajó el PIB, la cultura, la industria, y la formación, ¿es eso?


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Robando al resto de España es facil y te lo dice un vizcaino



Un bizkaino muy mal informado


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Dónde hay desarrollo PIB alto, cultura, industria y formación, vox no existe.



Si conocieras un poco el pais vasco , eso de cultura no lo dirias en alto, somos un pueblo chulo y arrogante, que se cree culto por hablar Euskera, pero no puedes tener un debate medianamente inteligente con nadie, porque no hay nivel, desconocimiento de grandres intelectuales...
El Pais vasco es una sombra de lo que fue, nos mueve la inercia de haber tenido industria gracias al metal que se extraia en nuestros montes.
Pero esa inercia algun dia parara, y volveremos a ser ese pueblo muerto de hambre que siempre ha sido euskadi hasta mediados del siglo pasado.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 May 2022)

necesitan un poco mas de feminismo para despertar...


----------



## Camaro SS (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



Que los mas votados en Valencia fueran nazis y bilduetarras? Si, te cantaria otro gallo, en euskera.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Si conocieras un poco el pais vasco , eso de cultura no lo dirias en alto, somos un pueblo chulo y arrogante, que se cree culto por hablar Euskera, pero no puedes tener un debate medianamente inteligente con nadie, porque no hay nivel, desconocimiento de grandres intelectuales...
> El Pais vasco es una sombra de lo que fue, nos mueve la inercia de haber tenido industria gracias al metal que se extraia en nuestros montes.
> Pero esa inercia algun dia parara, y volveremos a ser ese pueblo muerto de hambre que siempre ha sido euskadi hasta mediados del siglo pasado.



Tengo amigos vascos, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas, y el nivel intelectual es bastante superior al resto.


----------



## Camaro SS (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Bueno, 800.000 habitantes , unos de los niveles de desarrollo y PIB más altos..... Y la " noticia" no es que no tengan representación es que les va a votar un ,0,1% .



El dia que un gobierno se decida a auditar el cupo y hacerlo publico nos vamos a reir...


----------



## Berrón (31 May 2022)

Una región con graves problemas de seguridad debido a la inmigración descontrolada y sin un solo partido que cuestione este problema. Todo en orden, que disfruten lo votado.


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tengo amigos vascos, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas, y el nivel intelectual es bastante superior al resto.



mas amigos que yo no tienes aqui, y comparado con el nivel intelectual de mis amigos en otras comunidades, el nives es infinitamente superior fuera.


----------



## Stormtrooper (31 May 2022)

Yo vivo en Bilbao y jamás diría a una encuestadora que voto a VOX.

Por otra parte, luchar contra todos no es fácil y menos en un lugar donde hace nada te mataban y ahora te extorsionan.


----------



## Txemagic (31 May 2022)

Joder, mira que rara vez entro en el subforo pero hoy voy y me encuentro al becario de NewTroll, Don Iases Katxoboinagordaetxea feliz porque Vox no se va a comer un cagarro en Giputxiland. Ahora reconvertido a experto analista politico tras el buen sabor que ha dejado en el subforo Coronavirus con sus encendidas alabanzas a la vacuna y sus impulsores.
Por que será que estais todos cortados por el mismo patron...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> mas amigos que yo no tienes aqui, y comparado con el nivel intelectual de mis amigos en otras comunidades, el nives es infinitamente superior fuera.



Tenemos percepciones diferentes. No pasa nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 May 2022)

Tienen a los suyos, que hacen igual


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.



Basta con ir devolviendo competencias desde las CCAA y aprobación en las Cortes. No hay ni que tocar la Constitución de momento, solo reformas en los estatutos de autonomía en las taifas en las que se vaya pudiendo.


----------



## El Exterminador (31 May 2022)

Están los pnveros, partido de viejos acomodados que no estaba para muchos sustos, y luego bildu, que va creciendo entre la gente joven y de mediana edad


----------



## CuervoDrogado (31 May 2022)

QUe se los merienden los m0ros


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tengo amigos vascos, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas, y el nivel intelectual es bastante superior al resto.



eso es verdad...ya sea en política como en Historia los vascos q conozco sabían "algo", muchos colegas de Madrid , de las castillas, Asturias etc eran ANALFABETOS (aunque alguno fuese injenieroh)


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.



se les puede meter un 155 perpetuo, todo acorde a la legalidad, y se las fulmina de facto, no de iure


----------



## DOM + (31 May 2022)

A disfrutar lo votado 
Antes moros que toros

En un mes estas poniendo un hilo como el indepe ese que cagó hilo llorando la semana pasada porque lo de Cataluña con los moros es un infierno.


----------



## The Sentry (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Ni tan siquiera que lo plantees dice más de lo estúpido que eres a los resultados que puedan obtener. Mofa sin considerar NADA y bajo condiciones surrealistas. 
Como persona que vive en Euskadi, ya te digo yo que la gente va a votar en masa a PNV (la mayoría con pinzas en la nariz) por el mero hecho de que Bildu no salga adelante.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> eso es verdad...ya sea en política como en Historia los vascos q conozco sabían "algo", muchos colegas de Madrid , de las castillas, Asturias etc eran ANALFABETOS (aunque alguno fuese injenieroh)



Así es


----------



## Ricardo1980 (31 May 2022)

Pues nada. Menas a tope. Es lo que quieren.


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> eso es verdad...ya sea en política como en Historia los vascos q conozco sabían "algo", muchos colegas de Madrid , de las castillas, Asturias etc eran ANALFABETOS (aunque alguno fuese injenieroh)



pero por dios, si en mi instituto ni siquiera dimos el siglo 20 a la hora de ir a la selectividad, por ser un siglo conflictivo....


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Ni tan siquiera que lo plantees dice más de lo estúpido que eres a los resultados que puedan obtener. Mofa sin considerar NADA y bajo condiciones surrealistas.
> Como persona que vive en Euskadi, ya te digo yo que la gente va a votar en masa a PNV (la mayoría con pinzas en la nariz) por el mero hecho de que Bildu no salga adelante.



Y mientras seguiran en la calle protestando por las ayudas a inmigrantes y por los menas....
Anda que no me alucina que la mayoria de la gente protesta continuamente por esto, pero luego vota al PNV...

Esa es la dualidad del Vasco, racista y clasista hablando con amigos pero luego vota PNV para que no les tilde de fachas....
Y la realiad es la que es, votan PNV por no perder las prebendas, y porque "ej que el PNV lo hace bien en Madrid mira lo que consigue...."

Anda que como decia Diogenes....no nos vendria nada mal aprender a comer lentejas.....


----------



## Genis Vell (31 May 2022)

A ver no se me arremolinen, mientras el PNV siga siendo mayoría todo está controlado, si VOX gana en España con tal de mantener prebendas en PNV pactan con ellos en dos nanosegundos y traiciona al PPSOE sin dramas.
Otra cosa es que Bildu les coma la tostada y eso bien lo sabe el PSOE y por ello bien que los blanquean, Bildu aún llena de etarras es más de fiar que el PNV en los pactos y como ya sabéis al PSOE no le importa pactar con lo que sea que este a la izquierda, etarras, comunistas... y Bildu si puede pactar con el PSOE y vendérselo a los independentistas lo que jamás podría hacer con VOX, el PNV es a todas luces un enemigo mucho más difícil de manejar ya que no se cierra a nada, tiene más experiencia y una red establecida a los largo de décadas de control.


----------



## Genis Vell (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Esa es la dualidad del Vasco, racista y clasista hablando con amigos pero luego vota PNV para que no les tilde de fachas....
> Y la realiad es la que es, votan PNV por no perder las prebendas, y porque "ej que el PNV lo hace bien en Madrid mira lo que consigue...."



No es para que no te tilden de facha, puedes decir que votas PNV y luego votar VOX sin problemas, el problema es que mucha gente vasca de pro concuerda más con las ideas respecto a la inmigración y el chiringuiteo de VOX que del PNV, pero jamás votaran VOX por el temido "que viene el lobo" en este caso es el "que nos quitan el concierto" y eso al PNV le viene genial.


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No es para que no te tilden de facha, puedes decir que votas PNV y luego votar VOX sin problemas, el problema es que mucha gente vasca de pro concuerda más con las ideas respecto a la inmigración y el chiringuiteo de VOX que del PNV, pero jamás votaran VOX por el temido "que viene el lobo" en este caso es el "que nos quitan el concierto" y eso al PNV le viene genial.



Es mas por las prebendas, tengo muchos amigos que reconocen, que el PNV no les gusta, "pero es que consigue mucho en Madrid." y "hay que proteger el cupo"
Y ponen eso por delante de cualquier otra cosa.

Al cesar lo que es del cesar, al PNV chantajeando al gobierno de España no le gana ningun otro partido en el Pais Vasco.


----------



## SolyCalma (31 May 2022)

jaja coño al principio he visto el verde con 36,3% y digo madre mia pues si que la están liando los menas por alli que subidon de vox


----------



## daesrd (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Normal, ya en siglo pasado los vascos prefirieron a los anarquistas de la FAI antes que los nacionales. Y encima nacionalistas católicos. Eran y siguen siendo una pura contradición sólo para joder a España


----------



## lucky starr (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



Ya gobiernan los rojos ¿Que mas quieres?


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (31 May 2022)

Guardamos hilo. Dios dirá...


----------



## Hamtel (31 May 2022)

Es mejor que gobiernen los etarras, donde va a parar


----------



## dragon33 (31 May 2022)

Lo importante es el asalto al gobierno central, las taifas que pataleen lo que quieran con lo que se decida desde el centro.


----------



## ahondador (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Compra muchos



Comprando para 40 millones... La tontería se os va a pasar de un día para otro...


----------



## Cimoc (31 May 2022)

Es un alivio que ni dios vote a VOX en las provincias vascongadas, toda la moronegrada tendrá allí buen refugio y buenas paguitas, cuando la marea verde se extienda por el resto de España.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 May 2022)

A mi lo que me preocuparía es que en una provincia basurienta como Guipúzcoa votasen masivamente a VOX.


----------



## noseyo (31 May 2022)

País Vasco y Cataluña van camino de ser la Francia que se vio el otro día y ellos encantados ellos mismos


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2022)

Lo tiene todo el retrasado del op.


----------



## elchicho47 (31 May 2022)

Menudo Fake


----------



## Komanche O_o (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Si vale, muy bonito. Pero que conclusión sacas de ese resultado?



Qué Guipúzcoa es zona civilizada


----------



## giorgio_furlan (31 May 2022)

Vamosssss nos tenemos que cargar a los 250.000 votos de los asesinos de ETA, cuatro pelagatos no pueden gobernar España con el Perro


----------



## kixmi (31 May 2022)

Espérate. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cujo (31 May 2022)

Los primeros en españa en declarar religión oficial de la región el islam serán los vascos .


----------



## El Pionero (31 May 2022)

Y en Gerona también son mayoría absoluta


----------



## kixmi (31 May 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Normal, ya en siglo pasado los vascos prefirieron a los anarquistas de la FAI antes que los nacionales. Y encima nacionalistas católicos. Eran y siguen siendo una pura contradición sólo para joder a España



Y al mismo tiempo negociaban con el general Franco. A través del Vaticano eso sí, por Dios. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Ya gobiernan los rojos ¿Que mas quieres?



El PSOE rojo? Jajaja


----------



## Baubens2 (31 May 2022)

Vox no va a gobernar en la vida antes hacen una gran coalición.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso




bueno pero tu eres ESPAÑOL y lo seras SIEMPRE
como los guipuzcuanos


----------



## CommiePig (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



buena limpieza étnica, cultural e ideológica ha habido en pais vasco

mantente sabiniano y/o marxista etarra, payaso


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Y mientras seguiran en la calle protestando por las ayudas a inmigrantes y por los menas....
> Anda que no me alucina que la mayoria de la gente protesta continuamente por esto, pero luego vota al PNV...
> 
> Esa es la dualidad del Vasco, racista y clasista hablando con amigos pero luego vota PNV para que no les tilde de fachas....
> ...





Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo tiene todo el retrasado del op.



Bueno, tu tremenda inteligencia y gran capacidad de argumentación no la tengo


----------



## Lábaro (31 May 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> *Para empezar, arrasar, lo que se dice arrasar, en el País Vasco ya dudo que ninguno. *
> Y vista la actitud de los gipuzkoanos con la plandemia, que eso hay que reconocer SÍ O SÍ, son los únicos que socialmente se movilizaron algo, más el histórico inivel de abstención en las úlitmas elecciones, *que ni la mitad fué a votar en las últimas en ciudades como Bilbao, Vitoria, etc, para ARRASAR en el País Vasco, lo van a tener ya bastante difícil.*
> 
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo.Los vascos estamos ya de vuelta de todo en política.Sobretodo después de la intensisima polarizacion sociopolitica que hemos sufrido y que llegó a cotas denigrantes para cualquiera en su sano juicio...

Esto nos ha inoculado un sano escepticismo actual hacia una clase política que antaño nos enfrentó miserablemente como carne de cañón para sus bastardos intereses...y hoy se junta en Jauría Enea defendiendo todos juntos el "Euscochiringuito" como si nunca nada habría pasado...


----------



## tmoliterno (31 May 2022)

Yo ahí veo un White Flight en toda regla.

Igual que cualquier persona normal se iría de un gueto donde el 90% de los habitantes son moronegros, lo mismo pasa cuando el 90% vota mugre.

El descenso de población de Euskal Morería y la sustitución de los autóctonos por marrónidos ya no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## omin0na (31 May 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo.Los vascos estamos ya de vuelta de todo en política.Sobretodo después de la intensisima polarizacion sociopolitica que hemos sufrido y que llegó a cotas denigrantes para cualquiera en su sano juicio...
> 
> Esto nos ha inoculado un sano escepticismo actual hacia una clase política que antaño nos enfrentó miserablemente como carne de cañón para sus bastardos intereses...y hoy se junta en Jauría Enea defendiendo todos juntos el "Euscochiringuito" como si nunca nada habría pasado...



No estoy de acuerdo, en el Pais Vasco es el primer sitio donde note, que la gente defendia lo que decia el partido en particular Bildu, por encima de los valores que ese individuo defendia semanas atras.

Y es una constante que he visto demasiadas veces, en el Pais Vasco nos dicen que tenemos que empezar a llevar el pin de ahozbizi o belarri prest desde la clase politica y corremos a ponernoslo Euskaraldia se acerca: ¿eres Ahobizi o Belarriprest?.
Nos dicen que hemos celebrado gau beltza antes que hallowen y que tenemos que festejarlo y ves que las ovejitas empiezan Gau beltza: historia y origen del Halloween vasco
somos un pueblo de obejitas que necesitamos ser pastoreados por un pastor, pero nos contentamos con saber que el pastor es de la tierra y habla Euskera.

Somos ovejas, pero con ser ovejas lacha nos conformamos


----------



## esquilero (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que en el “democrático” país vasco sigue habiendo miedo a “retratarse”. Después el resultado de las elecciones les da muchos más votos de los que anuncian las encuestas. En Cataluña pasa algo similar, aunque ahora un poco menos.




Eso quiere decir que casi no hay nazis en el Pais Vasco.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (31 May 2022)

Vox debería estar orgullo de que los hdlgp no le voten.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



Pues te vas a tener que joer      

País Valencià, dice el gilipollas, que además no sabe ni escribirlo.


----------



## Norbat (31 May 2022)

Ya no nos acordamos, pero en los 80 había asesinatos semanales, y en los 90, mensuales. Mataban a pequeños concejales de pueblo de PP y PSOE, y después del 11-M se vio claro que todo iban a ser cesiones a ETA y al nacionalismo en general. Los que se sentían españoles, viendo que no había esperanza, se largaron de allí echando leches. Y, curiosamente, el PNV es el partido que se ha convertido en hegemónico, cuando eso jamás sucedió en territorio guipuzcoano. Los pringaos hicieron el trabajo sucio de agitar el árbol, y los listos del PNV han recogido las nueces.


----------



## Sr Julian (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Ahora pon Bañolas y Vich. 

Para eliminar las comunidades autonomas se tiene que hacer desde Madrid.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.



O usar los mecanismos de la Constitución y las leyes, para doblegar a esos políticos levantiscos.


----------



## Lábaro (31 May 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, en el Pais Vasco es el *primer sitio* donde note, que la gente defendia lo que decia el partido en particular Bildu, por encima de los valores que ese individuo defendia semanas atras.
> 
> Y es una constante que he visto demasiadas veces, en el Pais Vasco nos dicen que tenemos que empezar a llevar el pin de ahozbizi o belarri prest desde la clase politica y corremos a ponernoslo Euskaraldia se acerca: ¿eres Ahobizi o Belarriprest?.
> Nos dicen que hemos celebrado gau beltza antes que hallowen y que tenemos que festejarlo y ves que las ovejitas empiezan Gau beltza: historia y origen del Halloween vasco
> ...



Que parte del hundimiento del Independentismo o el enorme abstencionismo vasco te has perdido?.Porque eso es palpable a nada que uno sale a la calle y ya no se encuentra ni por asomo esa ultrapolitizada sociedad de los 80

PD : Dices que vives por aquí,pero lo subrayado en negrita me hace dudar...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 May 2022)

Vascongadas se tiene que independizar por la vía rápida. Ese gráfico no se soluciona en diez años, ni en cincuenta. Habría que derramar demasiada sangre para civilizarlos y es una pérdida de tiempo y energía que no merece la pena.

¿Para qué queremos a esa gente en España? Que vivan por su cuenta y caigan por su propio peso.


----------



## brotes_verdes (31 May 2022)

Recordemos que los vascos consideran que un asesino de niños como Josu Ternera es quien mejor les representa en cuanto a derechos humanos

Es logico que no quieran votar a VOX. Ellos se sienten mas comodos votando a Otegui y a sus amiguitos del tiro en la nuca, y a los que recogen las nueces y dicen "algo habra hecho" cuando asesinaban a niños.


----------



## Coln (31 May 2022)

No pasa nada, la industria acabará emigrante a Burgos,Zaragoza y Madrid....lo mejor que nos pueda pasar a todos en pro de la igualdad y solidaridad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (31 May 2022)

kixmi dijo:


> Y al mismo tiempo negociaban con el general Franco. A través del Vaticano eso sí, por Dios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk




Antes del Alzamiento se reunieron con militares para sumarse al Golpe. En abril del 36.


----------



## brunstark (31 May 2022)

Me alegro un montón.
Tenéis lo que merecéis.
Cuando se acaben las nueces, qué no les queda mucho, me voy a reír un rato.

Agur pringado.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Bueno, 800.000 habitantes , unos de los niveles de desarrollo y PIB más altos..... Y la " noticia" no es que no tengan representación es que les va a votar un ,0,1% .



Guipúzcoa es exactamente el 1% de España. Impresionante.


----------



## Meñakoz (31 May 2022)

En Bizkaia andan un poco mejor


----------



## Vanar (31 May 2022)

Evidentemente aquí nadie va a decir que vota a vox, pero en mi entorno cada vez más, hay que multiplicar x 20 ese porcentaje, aún es escaso eso si


----------



## el ruinas II (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Y esto que te dice???



a mi que el op es un subnormal hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Gorrino (31 May 2022)

YO HE VIVIDO EN GUIPÚZCOA Y HABLAR DE TEMAS POLÍTICOS, CON TOTAL LIBERTAD, O DEL EJÉRCITO O DE LA POLICÍA ES TABÚ. TODAVÍA HAY MIEDO. ADEMÁS EL OBRERO GUIPÚZCUANO ES TREMENDAMENTE POBRE E IGNORANTE. EL QUE NACE ESCLAVO SOLO PUEDE SER ESCLAVO.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Y esto que te dice???



Que es lógico, no parece muy esperable que voten a un partido de España fuera de ella.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (31 May 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> Vamosssss nos tenemos que cargar a los 250.000 votos de los asesinos de ETA, cuatro pelagatos no pueden gobernar España con el Perro



Primero a la PSO que es el origen de todos los problemas, luego ya veremos.


----------



## maromo (1 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Que es lógico, no parece muy esperable que voten a un partido de España fuera de ella.



Claro porque PNV, Etarras y demás son partidos marroquíes y congoleños


----------



## cuñado de bar (1 Jun 2022)

Van a disfrutar bien lo votado. Lo siento por la gente de bien que viva ahí.


----------



## Noega (1 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.



O tambien valor y cojones....


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tengo amigos



No mientas.


----------



## ashe (1 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.



El sistema es el problema y ya te adelanto que nadie ni siquiera los etarras quiere desmontarlo, mas bien lucrarse de él, no deja de ser la comunidad parasita por excelencia superando a cataluña que ya es decir ya que esta siempre ha sido la oveja negra de España DESDE SIEMPRE


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



En Valencia ya tienen suficiente con la pájara de la presidenta, el ximo (no el cantante, el otro con careto de retrasado mental) entre una lista bastante larga que pasa desapercibida porque cagaluña se lleva toda la atención


omin0na dijo:


> Que no quieren que se les acabe el chiringuito de esquilmar al resto de Españoles....



La clave principal es esa, de ahi que ni de coña quieran la independencia, en parasitismo han conseguido superar a la indiscutible que siempre fue cataluña


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tengo amigos vascos, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas, y el nivel intelectual es bastante superior al resto.



Por eso es un erial, porque su nivel intelectual es superior, en lo único que si toca reconocerles su superioridad es a la hora de vivir exclusivamente a costa de robar al resto de españoles


pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Guipúzcoa es exactamente el 1% de España. Impresionante.



Y lo peor de todo es que ese terruño junto cataluña que son el 16% del electorado deciden los gobiernos al 84% restante... ya que si la ley electoral no fuese la que es (por cierto del régimen de Franco ya que siempre están con la matraca contra ese) si fuese un voto por persona con un mismo valor solo tendrían 1 escaño en el parlamento...

Asco de gentuza sería quedarse corto


----------



## Rossi (1 Jun 2022)

Follavacunas y etarra, no le falta un detalle.


----------



## asakopako (1 Jun 2022)

Esta furcia ya daba askazo con el tema de la plandemia y las ponzoñas. Ahora definitivamente se ha destapado como infraser motosierrable y bolsabasurable.


----------



## Mdutch (1 Jun 2022)

ETA 34%

Y los otros son pnv sociatas y podemos.

Esto con Franco no pasaba.


----------



## cohynetes (1 Jun 2022)

Tierra de asesinos

Escoria


----------



## fredesvindo (1 Jun 2022)

Vox+C's+PP = Ganan.

O se unirán a PSOE?


----------



## fluffy (1 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



No es tan difícil. Montáis un grupo terrorista apoyado por las instituciones. Conseguís echar al 25% de la población y callar al restante. Instaurais una sociedad enferma, y ya lo tienes.
Igual hay que poner algún muerto sobre la mesa, pero completamente justificante. La causa es la causa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jun 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> No es tan difícil. Montáis un grupo terrorista apoyado por las instituciones. Conseguís echar al 25% de la población y callar al restante. Instaurais una sociedad enferma, y ya lo tienes.
> Igual hay que poner algún muerto sobre la mesa, pero completamente justificante. La causa es la causa.



No todos los vascos son ETA. En cambio un gran porcentaje de la derecha sí es franquista, con un genocidio a sus espaldas.


----------



## fluffy (1 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No todos los vascos son ETA. En cambio un gran porcentaje de la derecha sí es franquista, con un genocidio a sus espaldas.



No hace falta que todos los vascos sean ETA. Relee mi mensaje con cariño.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (1 Jun 2022)

Genial, hay que hacer inviable la vida de los moronegros en el resto de España y que todos se vayan a las vascongadas.







El "nuevo" pueblo vasco jajajajajaj me parto.


----------



## jabalino (1 Jun 2022)

El País Vasco es un potencial estercolero gracias al buenismo. Probablemente habrá que amputarlo del resto de España para que se pudra solo ( en Cataluña habría que hacer algo similar ) para después entrar triunfalmente. 

Ya pasó hace 80 años. Diarreico giliprogre, entérate de cómo el PNV se plegó a Franco o como aplaudieron a Yagüe cuando entraron los nacionales a Barcelona.


----------



## jabalino (1 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No todos los vascos son ETA. En cambio un gran porcentaje de la derecha sí es franquista, con un genocidio a sus espaldas.



Dilo sin llorar tontito.


----------



## Smoker (1 Jun 2022)

Si el regionalismo dejará de dar frutos, Cataluña y PV serían los más centristas, es un juego que simplemente les funciona


----------



## terro6666 (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Más del doble de lo que sacan pnv y bildu en España.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Jun 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Claro porque PNV, Etarras y demás son partidos marroquíes y congoleños



Si.
Son extraibericos: otros grupos sanguíneos, otros cráneos...lo dijo hasta Arzallus.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No todos los vascos son ETA. En cambio un gran porcentaje de la derecha sí es franquista, con un genocidio a sus espaldas.



Lleváis cincuenta años hablando de los cuarenta años. 
Pero a los muertos de anteayer ni caso.


----------



## Cicciolino (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Los vasquitos ci negativo hace no tanto eran carlistontones, así que para hacerse voxeros no tendrían ni que quitarse la boina...


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Jun 2022)

EhBildu a tope también.

Ya solo por eso Guipúzcoa es un nido de ratas.


----------



## acmecito (1 Jun 2022)

Un poco más cerca de tener al etarra otegi de presidente, con el PNV radicalizándose para competir con ellos a ver quién es más nazi.

La inestabilidad, la fuga empresarial y de dinero de cataluña os va a parecer una broma al lado de lo que va a conseguir el exconvicto.

Fuera mierda vasca de España


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Jun 2022)

El señorío de Vizcaya siempre ha sido un agujero de etarras y escoria. Pena de Tsunami que se los lleve a todos


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Jun 2022)

Si ellos están contentos con su voto y lo disfrutan no se qué problema hay .


----------



## dinio amol (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Los quinientos mil vascos que votan a VOX huyeron de las vascongadas.
A lo mejor vuelven algún día.


----------



## 917 (1 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con que tengan mayoría absoluta en el resto del país habrá suficiente, aunque para desmontar las CCAA hace falta mucho más: una reforma de la Constitución por el procedimiento agravado.



Antes lo hacen mediante un Golpe de Estado, que va mas con su idiosincrasia...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lleváis cincuenta años hablando de los cuarenta años.
> Pero a los muertos de anteayer ni caso.



Es exactamente al revés, pero bueno...


----------



## siroco (1 Jun 2022)

A ver, toda esta pobre gente musulmana que decida no vivir donde gobierne la ultraderecha tiene que tener algún sitio al que ir, un sitio donde le acojan con los brazos abiertos y una paguita. Así que me parece bien que Vox no obtenga ni un solo diputado ni en el Pais vasco ni en Cataluña


----------



## iases (1 Jun 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Guipúzcoa es exactamente el 1% de España. Impresionante.



Gipuzkoa tiene 730.000 habitantes y representa casi un 2% de la población . En España hay 52 provincias , así qu


dinio amol dijo:


> Los quinientos mil vascos que votan a VOX huyeron de las vascongadas.
> A lo mejor vuelven algún día.



Que dices, fueron 20 millones


----------



## Ortegal (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Gipuzkoa tiene 730.000 habitantes y representa casi un 2% de la población . En España hay 52 provincias , así qu
> 
> Que dices, fueron 20 millones



A ningún español le interesa que las Vascongadas estén en España que se vayan que eso es lo que más les jode, ahora viene el verano y sé van todos a España no tienen ni dignidad.


----------



## iases (1 Jun 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> A ningún español le interesa que las Vascongadas estén en España que se vayan que eso es lo que más les jode, ahora viene el verano y sé van todos a España no tienen ni dignidad.



Sino os interesa perfecto.

Por cierto estamos hasta arriba de turistas


----------



## Ortegal (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Sino os interesa perfecto.
> 
> Por cierto estamos hasta arriba de turistas



Jajajaja que bueno, él nuevo Benidorm


----------



## iases (1 Jun 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Jajajaja que bueno, él nuevo Benidorm



No exactamente. La paella rancia y el balconig os lo dejamos


----------



## Ortegal (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> No exactamente. La paella rancia y el balconig os lo dejamos



No conozco absolutamente nadie que vaya de vacaciones al país Vasco eso a pesar de la tremenda campaña publicitaria con series y películas, sin embargo vosotros vais por miles a España ésto se tiene que acabar.


----------



## iases (1 Jun 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> No conozco absolutamente nadie que vaya de vacaciones al país Vasco eso a pesar de la tremenda campaña publicitaria con series y películas, sin embargo vosotros vais por miles a España ésto se tiene que acabar.



2.200.000 turistas en 2021 que fue un año malo para el turismo y esto solo en establecimientos hoteleros , realmente son muchos mas

Más que habitantes tiene euskadi





__





Entradas, pernoctaciones, estancia media y grados de ocupación en establecimientos hoteleros de la C.A. de Euskadi por origen y zona geográfica.







www.eustat.eus


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso




​


----------



## pasapiseroverde (1 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Gipuzkoa tiene 730.000 habitantes y representa casi un 2% de la población . En España hay 52 provincias , así qu
> 
> Que dices, fueron 20 millones



El 1,5%. la Nación tiene 47,44 millones.


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Jun 2022)

EN Guipuzcoa VOX tiene que empezar por obtener concejales entre San Sebastián e Irún. Necesita un autentico profesional de la comunicación como lo fue Gregorio Ordoñez aquella lluviosa tarde del 23 de enero, sabían muy bien lo que estaban haciendo, el PNV les está muy agradecido pero por debajo de la mesa


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Jun 2022)

Si todo va bien en menos de un año y medio, el PNV no va a pintar nada en Madrid durante los próximos cuatro años, el PP le tiene tambien muchas ganas tras lo de Rajoy


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Jun 2022)

kixmi dijo:


> Y al mismo tiempo negociaban con el general Franco. A través del Vaticano eso sí, por Dios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Con Franco no negociaron nada, es mas, en el partido liberal europeo les echaron aunque eran partido fundador. el PNV siempre ha presumido mucho se sus contactor internacionales para la realidad es que ni siquiera oyeron campanas, mucho menos donde


----------



## Radikallibre (1 Jun 2022)

Debo ser uno de mil.
Que sepas que la cosa va cambiando poco a poco, poco a poco....


----------



## Nuevoporaqui (1 Jun 2022)

Radikallibre dijo:


> Debo ser uno de mil.
> Que sepas que la cosa va cambiando poco a poco, poco a poco....



Uno de 4.010. Resultados 2020:









Resultados Autonómicas Vascas en Gipuzkoa 2020 | EITB Elecciones Vascas


Resultados Autonómicas Vascas en Gipuzkoa 2020. Conoce los resultados online de las elecciones de Euskadi en tiempo real.




www.eitb.eus


----------



## Ritalapollera (1 Jun 2022)

Lógico, Guipúzcoa es donde más SUBNORMALES por metro cuadrado hay, seguida de cerca por Vizcaya.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Txemagic (2 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> 2.200.000 turistas en 2021 que fue un año malo para el turismo y esto solo en establecimientos hoteleros , realmente son muchos mas
> 
> Más que habitantes tiene euskadi
> 
> ...



Aqui tiene razon el esbirro de Newtral. Estamos a tope, y acabamos de entrar en junio. Y con Donosti, que no deja de ser una ciudad de 200k habitantes conventido en referente en muchos lugares de Europa. La cantidad de hoteles que se han abierto en los ultimos 10 años tambien da que pensar, y se está haciendo un Hilton en el antiguo edificio de Bellas Artes.
Y moros no te digo, se estan poniendo las botas a robar turistas, nos estamos Barcelonizando a pasos agigantados.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iases (2 Jun 2022)

Txemagic dijo:


> Aqui tiene razon el esbirro de Newtral. Estamos a tope, y acabamos de entrar en junio. Y con Donosti, que no deja de ser una ciudad de 200k habitantes conventido en referente en muchos lugares de Europa. La cantidad de hoteles que se han abierto en los ultimos 10 años tambien da que pensar, y se está haciendo un Hilton en el antiguo edificio de Bellas Artes.
> Y moros no te digo, se estan poniendo las botas a robar turistas, nos estamos Barcelonizando a pasos agigantados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Solo en eso ?????

Por cierto Gipuzkoa tiene uno de los niveles de delincuencia más bajos


----------



## Txomin Norris (2 Jun 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Que no quieren que se les acabe el chiringuito de esquilmar al resto de Españoles....



Din. Hilo cerrado el martes 31 de mayo a las 14:08


----------



## Txemagic (3 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Solo en eso ?????
> 
> Por cierto Gipuzkoa tiene uno de los niveles de delincuencia más bajos



Cada vez son menos bajos. Hace cuanto que no te pasas por lo viejo?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frrank (3 Jun 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075431
> 
> 
> 
> De aquí a tener mayoría absoluta para desactivar la ccaa solo hay un paso



Ya te digo, porque vais a cambiar si vives de pm del chantaje al resto de los españoles.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kixmi (15 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Con Franco no negociaron nada, es mas, en el partido liberal europeo les echaron aunque eran partido fundador. el PNV siempre ha presumido mucho se sus contactor internacionales para la realidad es que ni siquiera oyeron campanas, mucho menos donde



Si negociaron. La entrega de Bilbao sin lucha para preservar la industria. La rendición en Santoña, eso sí a través del Vaticano, aunque era parte del frente popular comunista. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DUDH (15 Ago 2022)

¿Pa qué van a querer a VOX teniendo una derecha (PNV) y ultraderecha (Bildu) con boina?


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 Ago 2022)

Hombre lo lógico es que los voten en españa, no fuera.


----------



## birdland (15 Ago 2022)

Que les sigan mandando negros y moros pa’l norte 

Si tal ya hablaremos de la ultraderecha


----------



## ransomraff (15 Ago 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Y lo peor de todo es que ese terruño junto cataluña que son el 16% del electorado deciden los gobiernos al 84% restante... ya que si la ley electoral no fuese la que es (por cierto del régimen de Franco ya que siempre están con la matraca contra ese) si fuese un voto por persona con un mismo valor solo tendrían 1 escaño en el parlamento...
> 
> Asco de gentuza sería quedarse corto



No es cierto.
Puedes utilizar cualquier simulador, buscarlo o hacer las cuentas tu mismo.

Bajarían pp y psoe que son los beneficiarios de las circunscripciones provinciales. De hecho se hizo a propósito para crear un sistema bipartidista que "facilitase la gobernabilidad"


----------



## Ibar (15 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> No es cierto.
> Puedes utilizar cualquier simulador, buscarlo o hacer las cuentas tu mismo.
> 
> Bajarían pp y psoe que son los beneficiarios de las circunscripciones provinciales. De hecho se hizo a propósito para crear un sistema bipartidista que "facilitase la gobernabilidad"




Euskadi = 18 escaños = 2.213.993 habitantes
CyL = 31 escaños = 2.383.139 habitantes
Castilla La Mancha = 21 escaños = 2.049.562 habitantes
C. Valenciana = 32 escaños = 5.058.138 habitantes

La periferia está infrarrepresentada, pero luego hablan de que la periferia es la privilegiada y que la zona central con numerosas provincias/circunscripciones no lo está.


----------



## Javiser (15 Ago 2022)

Gana el pnv, que es lo mismo pero con ikurriña


----------



## Persea (15 Ago 2022)

Push Polls. Manipulación vestida de encuesta - Revista ISTMO


De ese mar confuso que es «la opinión pública» todo mundo quiere sacar ganancia. Así, junto a métodos legítimos y fundamentados para sondear las preferencias de los ciudadanos (electores o consumidores), surgen otros que se hacen pasar por encuestas, pero en realidad son manipulaciones que...




www.istmo.mx


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Gana el pnv, que es lo mismo pero con ikurriña



Pues hijo vaya plan.


----------



## Javiser (15 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues hijo vaya plan.



Es que a veces se nos olvida por aquello de que son regionalistas y eso huele a izquierda, pero el pnv es un partido de extrema derecha nacido entre los jesuitas, conservador y liberal, clasistas y racistas, mucho más que vox , aunque a veces lo disimulen por el interés de los votos y por aquello de sacar las nueces del árbol, pero son lo que son y eso va en sus genes de partido.


----------



## Camaro SS (16 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué envidia de encuesta, si fuera así en el Pais Valenciá otro gallo nos cantaría.



Tarados racistas de ultraderecha y anormales marxistas en el poder? Porqué quieres esa puta mierda en la Comunidad ?
El "país vasco" se irá a la mierda al día siguiente de que se publique una auditoría del cupo Vasco en condiciones. Son un puto fraude.


----------



## mirym94 (16 Ago 2022)

A mí me parecen todos igual ,llegaron a Castilla y León lo primero que hace repartirse la cartera, dónde está esos que decían de detener la inmigración mirar por la economía del país Ect... Y luego subirse el suelo, el bobierno progre izmierdoso más de lo mismo hundiendo el país y metiendo mierda con sus ponzoñas la montera lo mismo y chupando por decir barbaridades, luego los peperos pues lo mismo que los voceros y los mugrosos igual que los sociopatas, por mi les pueden dar por culo a todos.

Mientras la población no despierte y se de cuenta que vivimos en una dictadura política esto lo arregla ni Dios, en otra época nuestros padres/abuelos saldrían a hostias, pero ahora gran parte de la población mientras no les quites internet bares y comer como un cerdo les importa un cojon todo.

Tiene que llegar una hostia buena en Europa para que espabilemos.



Camaro SS dijo:


> Tarados racistas de ultraderecha y anormales marxistas en el poder? Porqué quieres esa puta mierda en la Comunidad ?
> El "país vasco" se irá a la mierda al día siguiente de que se publique una auditoría del cupo Vasco en condiciones. Son un puto fraude.



Pues tampoco estamos tan alejados con tarados comunistas y radicales con el hombre blanco hetero y todo lo que es de carácter conservador, lleno de gobiernos pro etarras,hembristas, independentistas y toda la mierda inimaginable, para aguantar un mundo progre lleno de mierda prefiero facherio, pero el de verdad de estos que no dejen que entre ni un moronegro ni me metan mierda hembrista Ect... Que asi está la ue.

Si ppvox no me simpatiza mejor no te digo lo que pienso de la sociomugre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Tarados racistas de ultraderecha y anormales marxistas en el poder? Porqué quieres esa puta mierda en la Comunidad ?
> El "país vasco" se irá a la mierda al día siguiente de que se publique una auditoría del cupo Vasco en condiciones. Son un puto fraude.



Porque no son fachas.


----------

